
Tesla uses 29% of the world's EV batteries - 123six
https://youtu.be/1h4mPLMiB6A
======
throwawayeidbd
An unspoken consequence of this is the telsa battery module secondary market.
I'm mildly interested in the off-grid community and used Tesla batteries are
first to nothing.

For $800 you can get a Tesla battery module, 30v and about 5kwh. Nothing else
even comes close for the money.

If you're willing to do the work yourself, you can take your entire home off
grid at the cost of 2 used Tesla batteries and about 2k in solar panels + the
charger. About 6k for total energy independence.

The RV/vanlife community is going nuts about these batteries. The
energy/weight ratio is more than 3x higher than the closest competitor. You
can replace about 500lbs of deep cycle lead acid with 100lb of used Tesla
packs (2) for half the money and they have close to 10x the charge/discharge
cycles. The math makes them more than 30x better than anything else when you
consider cost vs lifetime. It's completely insane

The tricke-down effects of Tesla's unbelievably good battery technology are
being felt far beyond the world of EV's

Exciting times!

